# Job



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

right now i work at a grocery store 2times a week pushin carts but when i get out of school at the end of this year i wanna go for forrestry to be like a game/fish warden or park ranger and part time diesel performance.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Ill be going to school to become a Wildlife and Fisheries Biologist but i may also enroll in ROTC at college and come out to be a scout sniper in the military


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

my dreams is to open a restrant but for now i babysit my nephew during the day im homeschooled when i graduate i plan on going to culinary school to become a chef


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> Ill be going to school to become a Wildlife and Fisheries Biologist but i may also enroll in ROTC at college and come out to be a scout sniper in the military


I would like to be a Scout Sniper in the Marines, that will be my goal well I am in the Marines. But being a Scout Sniper is easier said then done, I shoot a lotta precision rifles GAP (GA Precision) and long range stuff a lot.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

HuntLions_94 said:


> I would like to be a Scout Sniper in the Marines, that will be my goal well I am in the Marines. But being a Scout Sniper is easier said then done, I shoot a lotta precision rifles GAP (GA Precision) and long range stuff a lot.


Yes its tough to get into but if you go through four years of college and enter the military as an officer (MP, Army, and division/occupation really) you can choose to enter scout sniper school and complete it, sniping is way more than just shooting long range, you will be taught the equations and skills to calculate, elevation, wind drift, angles, velocity, spin drift, and all the other factors that go into to making the ultimate "one shot, one kill"


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I want to own my own archery shop/hunting store, either that or become a bow engineer for Mathews. I really want to have an archery/hunting shop and i weant to film my own hunts and sell dvd's and maybe for it to air on television, but before that I need to earn some money before buying a building and getting all of the stuff so I guess I will work at Bass pro since there's one about 20 minutes away from our house. I also may want to be a game warden since you get to do something pertaining to hunting.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Pirate.

No, not really. Frankly I don't really know what I'll be doing for a living. All I know is archery is my number one... I'll fill in the rest of the details as I go. 

Yarrrr matey


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I want to be an engineer. I am not sure which kind exactly, but something that I get to design, test, and build stuff. My dream would would be to work for Bowtech or Hoyt or somebody and design bows. That would be cool. 

Or Kegan's first mate would be a good backup job.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> Or Kegan's first mate would be a good backup job.


Ahoy!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Kegan, i call dibs on look out in the crows nest, el capitan

I'm going to get my masters in engineering and after that I'm not sure what. I may or may not like engineering but it pays well and its something that I'll be good at.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

honestly i want to become a pediatrician. and own my own office that way i can take off when ever i want so i can go hunting. and 300,000 a year sounds like good money 2 me


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Being 53 disabled and receiving ssi I think just getting done babysitting my 89 year old mom would be nice. Kinda like having my life interrupted.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> Pirate.
> 
> No, not really. Frankly I don't really know what I'll be doing for a living. All I know is archery is my number one... I'll fill in the rest of the details as I go.
> 
> Yarrrr matey


I'm with ya kegan.....I like Being a assistant guide and will have my guiders license in 4 months, so Ill think about it then!!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i've got my options narrowed down to
astrophysics
mechanical engineering
maybe chemical engineering
I would love to be a chemical engineer and own my own bow company.


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

I also want to be an engineer, my dream job would be with a company in the archery field, but I will most likely become a ballistics engineer. 

Also, is there any room for me on the pirate ship? lol


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I want to own my own archery shop/hunting store, either that or become a bow engineer for Mathews. I really want to have an archery/hunting shop and i weant to film my own hunts and sell dvd's and maybe for it to air on television, but before that I need to earn some money before buying a building and getting all of the stuff so I guess I will work at Bass pro since there's one about 20 minutes away from our house. I also may want to be a game warden since you get to do something pertaining to hunting.


i have a gander mountain located about 15 minutes from my house so that will be my spring job as an archery sales associate, i pretty much just recommend products to customers


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> i have a gander mountain located about 15 minutes from my house so that will be my spring job as an archery sales associate, i pretty much just recommend products to customers


i have a gander mountain about 30-40 minutes away and we always pass it on our way up to our hunting camp, i'd rather work there but Bass Pro is closer.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Lots of us here that want to be engineers  I would like to be a mechanical. If that doesnt work out, either a CNC machinist with my own shop, or open up an archery shop. The only concern with the archery shop is money. I know you can't be in something for the money, and you have to enjoy what you do, but I would like to have a little extra cash to afford all the toys I want


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I want to own my own archery shop/hunting store, either that or become a bow engineer for Mathews. I really want to have an archery/hunting shop and i weant to film my own hunts and sell dvd's and maybe for it to air on television, but before that I need to earn some money before buying a building and getting all of the stuff so I guess I will work at Bass pro since there's one about 20 minutes away from our house. I also may want to be a game warden since you get to do something pertaining to hunting.


I was thinkin about somethin in engineering too...how would you go about becoming a bow or some kinda archery equipment engineer??


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i am going to highschool and training to be a welder at the same time right now and i'll probably go to college afterwards to become a welding engineer or become a foreman and make 100,000 a year telling people what to weld.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

jason_thacker_3 said:


> Also, is there any room for me on the pirate ship? lol


Of course!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

im gonna be a mechanical engineer.:smile:


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

kegan said:


> Of course!


org land hou now every budy get there bows and start shooting those 38 pointers am i right kegan LOL:shade:


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> org land hou now every budy get there bows and start shooting those 38 pointers am i right kegan LOL:shade:


oops didnt ask is there room on the boat for me too.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Law Enforcement, specifically FBI.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So it's settled, then. Kegan is Capetian, I am First Mate, N7709K will be Lookout, muzzyhunter17 will do the navigation, Jason Thacker 3 and Little Bucker will be the guys who swab the decks. We can go around welding and engineering things, and rob ships with our bows. I think we are set.

There is only one problem. As Capetian, that means that Kegan has to pay for the boat. Any plans on that one?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> So it's settled, then. Kegan is Capetian, I am First Mate, N7709K will be Lookout, muzzyhunter17 will do the navigation, Jason Thacker 3 and Little Bucker will be the guys who swab the decks. We can go around welding and engineering things, and rob ships with our bows. I think we are set.
> 
> There is only one problem. As Capetian, that means that Kegan has to pay for the boat. Any plans on that one?


no but we could sell half the meet to hobos on ships and half for us


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> There is only one problem. As Capetian, that means that Kegan has to pay for the boat. Any plans on that one?


Hmm. It's a pirate ship... so I guess I'll just steal it!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

kegan said:


> Hmm. It's a pirate ship... so I guess I'll just steal it!


Good idea. I suggest you try and get your hands on an Aircraft Carrier. They are a lot cooler, have more guns, and should have plenty of room on deck for us to practice our long-distance shooting. :tongue:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> Good idea. I suggest you try and get your hands on an Aircraft Carrier. They are a lot cooler, have more guns, and should have plenty of room on deck for us to practice our long-distance shooting. :tongue:


Don't give me ideas:devil:!!!


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

planning on getting a 2 year in wild life management


----------



## oneshotthompson (Sep 20, 2009)

maybe a wildlife biologist or a teacher or something else.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would like to go into aerospace or mechanical engineering, but I'm not sure which yet. 

If that doesn't work, i'm gonna either work on the slope, be a grease monkey on airplanes, or deckhand.

All of this after being pirate lookout....


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I always though about becoming a DNR officer or a CO or something but the thing about it is you woulnd't get to hunt or fish much because those seasons are the time when they have to work the most. So I think I will either be a police officer or a psychologist


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm only in 7th grade ( or about), but my mom pretty much has my high school job all picked out for me already.In town there is a butcher shop and they want me to clean up after their done.Doesnt that sound like fun!?!?!?:jksign:

When I get older tho I want to be a wildlife photographer.:shade:


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

heiple said:


> I'm only in 7th grade ( or about), but my mom pretty much has my high school job all picked out for me already.In town there is a butcher shop and they want me to clean up after their done.Doesnt that sound like fun!?!?!?:jksign:
> 
> When I get older tho I want to be a wildlife photographer.:shade:


But they are really fun to hang out with and you get to use a big water hose,too!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

heiple said:


> I'm only in 7th grade ( or about), but my mom pretty much has my high school job all picked out for me already.In town there is a butcher shop and they want me to clean up after their done.Doesnt that sound like fun!?!?!?:jksign:
> 
> When I get older tho I want to be a wildlife photographer.:shade:


:chortle::chortle:


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

I either want to be a preacher, conservation officer, or park ranger


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Farming is my passion. i live in a farm and we are milking about 3,100 cows and we farm about 6,000 acres. every sencond that i can be in a tractor or working with the cows I AM. ITS WHAT I LOVE...


----------



## Caleb ConDoin (Jul 4, 2008)

I will be whatever I'm supposed to be I guess, Wyrd bi∂ ful aræd....


----------



## purplegirl18 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ag teacher for me! I love the FFA and want to be a state officer in the next few years, and then go into teaching. That way I get to be involved with the Blue & Gold for the rest of my life.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

I want to be a marine.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Own a bowshop?
Sports? 
Yea...something like that. really I dont know


----------

